
Wikipedia over DNS - chanux
https://dgl.cx/2008/10/wikipedia-summary-dns
======
allyt
_DNS is basically a huge associative array [which] gets cached at nameservers_

Uhoh. This might be a dangerous meme.

~~~
jf
My favorite abuse of DNS is Dan Kaminsky using it to stream DNS.

~~~
allyt
Explain or link, please?

~~~
acg
Perhaps this:
[http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/16-12/ff_kamins...](http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/16-12/ff_kaminsky)

He tunnelled low-bandswith video over DNS, before finding a more serious bug
in DNS.

------
csarva
Very cool hack. I especially love the inclusion of the Perl code to "use" it,
as if leaving it out would leave people thinking "this is cool, but how can I
use it in perl?!"

------
millar
You can try this using the native OS DNS lookup tools as well -

Linux: dig hacker.wp.dg.cx TXT Windows: nslookup -type=TXT hacker.wp.dg.cx

~~~
jf
Web browser: <http://dig.jsondns.org/IN/hacker.wp.dg.cx/TXT>

------
graywh
Like something straight out of Cory Doctorow's _Little Brother_. Awesome.

------
ash
Cool! It should probably work in non-free Wi-Fi zones.

